# Cheap Humidors



## mrsmitty (Jan 22, 2009)

I know a lot of newbs want cheap humidors so here's a few I've found price pretty reasonably.

*SMALL TO MEDIUM HUMIDORS:*

50 count $21.95
http://www.premiumhumidors.com/shop/humidors/the-professional-humidor-2.html

Same as above imperfect. $15.95
The Professional - Imperfect Humidor - PremiumHumidors

50 count glass top $33.95
The Artisan Humidor - Walnut - PremiumHumidors

50 count glass top imperfect same as the one above just in white $21
The Artisan Humidor - White - Imperfect Humidor - PremiumHumidors

80 count $70
4 DRAWER BURL

100 count imperfect $36
The Keeper - Cherry - Imperfect Humidor - PremiumHumidors

150 count imperfect glass top $59
The Elegant - Imperfect Humidor - PremiumHumidors

150 count imperfect glass top, pull out drawers $69
The Three Drawer - Imperfect Humidor - PremiumHumidors

200 count imperfect $135
The Seven Drawer - Cherry - Imperfect Humidor - PremiumHumidors

*LARGER HUMIDORS:*

600 count $180
AV-600 Cabinet Cigar Humidor Display Humidor

500 count $199 looks identical to the one above?
VG-500B 500 COUNT DISPLAY HUMIDOR

300 count $170
The San Marco 300 Count Antique Style Humidior With Legs

..................................................................
..................................................................

Feel free to post some deals you see as well, I'm curious to see what deals there are other then what I've found.

And to the newbs you can go the cheap route like I finally did and buy a cooler line it with spanish cedar if you'd like and add 1/2-1lb of 65-70% heartfelt beads and forget about it. Store as many gars as it will allow for a fraction of the price, but I still like the elegance of a nice humidor, thus is why I'm planning on purchasing a large cabinet eventually. Part of the fun of this hobbie to me personally is show casing my collection to friends and family who are in awe over the beauty of a nicely crafted humidor, and are surprised at the collection :mrgreen: inside.


----------



## apevia (Jul 18, 2009)

Wow, what a list! Thanks for helping out. I may be looking into the AV-600


----------



## mrsmitty (Jan 22, 2009)

100 count glass top imperfect $34.95

Chelsea (IMP) - ARMY - Tampa Humidor


----------



## tmanqz (Jun 15, 2009)

Good work Smitty.


----------



## friz (Jul 24, 2008)

Thanks for the hook up, those would make nice gifts at that price


----------



## aka DaBigKahuna (Jun 20, 2009)

Nice post to help others out, repped. 

Another company site that I've ordered from is cheaphumidors(dot)com. Check the imperfect section. 

I've ordered two imperfect in the past and could not figure why they were imperfect for the life of me.


----------



## jeepthing (Jul 16, 2009)

I'm using this for now. Works pretty well.

Cigar Jar Humidor - Ravello - Cigars International


----------



## friz (Jul 24, 2008)

Ordered the Professional from premium humidors, it was the imperfect model. Can any of you guys give me some insight on this humidor or the vendor premiumhumidors.com



mrsmitty said:


> I know a lot of newbs want cheap humidors so here's a few I've found price pretty reasonably.
> 
> *SMALL TO MEDIUM HUMIDORS:*
> 
> ...


----------



## Cyber (Aug 3, 2009)

Hope this is not out of line but here is a 400 count humidor for 69.99 and free shipping.

(I cant post a link so)
cgi.ebay.com/400-ct-CIGAR-HUMIDOR-DISPLAY-CABINET-END-TABLE-CASE_W0QQitemZ270434182451QQcmdZViewItem

I ordered it and it is not bad, needed to replace the little humidifiers that it came with but it works well for the price. Again, not top of the line and not 100% lined with Spanish ceder, only the shelves are ceder but it is a good little unit at a great price.


----------



## GJProductions (Aug 2, 2009)

apevia said:


> Wow, what a list! Thanks for helping out. I may be looking into the AV-600


Read the review on their site...
Apparently someone had a bad experience.


----------



## rlupojr (Jul 27, 2009)

I have a question? Do humidors really need to be totally lined in Spanish Cedar? If so what do they do to make up for it in the Humidors with Glass?

Thanks,

Bob


----------



## bilingue23 (Jun 7, 2009)

Cyber said:


> Hope this is not out of line but here is a 400 count humidor for 69.99 and free shipping.
> 
> (I cant post a link so)
> cgi.ebay.com/400-ct-CIGAR-HUMIDOR-DISPLAY-CABINET-END-TABLE-CASE_W0QQitemZ270434182451QQcmdZViewItem
> ...


After seeing that price i knew it had to be easysource. It seems they flood ebay with cheap (and cheaply made) humidors. I dont think they even use Spanish cedar. How does it smell inside? Does it seem to be of decent construction? Is it working well at holding humidity? Just curious.


----------



## Cyber (Aug 3, 2009)

bilingue23 said:


> After seeing that price i knew it had to be easysource. It seems they flood ebay with cheap (and cheaply made) humidors. I dont think they even use Spanish cedar. How does it smell inside? Does it seem to be of decent construction? Is it working well at holding humidity? Just curious.


There is a spanish ceder smell to it. I am 90% sure that the shelves and the top tray are made of spanish ceder. I will say they are cheaply made (plastic not glass, etc) but mine tends to hold the humidity well. It is worth what they are asking but I will say you get what you pay for, it is a low end unit.

I bought mine as a holdover, Was not sure how many cigars I was going to have on hand at any time and was not sure how many I was going to smoke. Now that I have an idea I am looking at bigger and nicer units, but ill keep this on going if only for my daily smokers and boxes of cheap handout cigars. 

BTW, where do you find nice 3000 to 5000 count units at a decent price?


----------



## mc2712 (Mar 14, 2008)

Cyber said:


> There is a spanish ceder smell to it. I am 90% sure that the shelves and the top tray are made of spanish ceder. I will say they are cheaply made (plastic not glass, etc) but mine tends to hold the humidity well. It is worth what they are asking but I will say you get what you pay for, it is a low end unit.
> 
> I bought mine as a holdover, Was not sure how many cigars I was going to have on hand at any time and was not sure how many I was going to smoke. Now that I have an idea I am looking at bigger and nicer units, but ill keep this on going if only for my daily smokers and boxes of cheap handout cigars.
> 
> BTW, where do you find nice 3000 to 5000 count units at a decent price?


I have the same humi and I bought it from the same place. I've had mine for about a year and it works great. I added more spanish cedar from cigar boxes I bought at my local B&M. I also have some wal-mart digital hygrometer in it. To me its the same as a Coolerdor, it just looks better.


----------



## bilingue23 (Jun 7, 2009)

Cyber said:


> There is a spanish ceder smell to it. I am 90% sure that the shelves and the top tray are made of spanish ceder. I will say they are cheaply made (plastic not glass, etc) but mine tends to hold the humidity well. It is worth what they are asking but I will say you get what you pay for, it is a low end unit.
> 
> I bought mine as a holdover, Was not sure how many cigars I was going to have on hand at any time and was not sure how many I was going to smoke. Now that I have an idea I am looking at bigger and nicer units, but ill keep this on going if only for my daily smokers and boxes of cheap handout cigars.
> 
> BTW, where do you find nice 3000 to 5000 count units at a decent price?


Thanks for the feedback. I've seen humi's from this seller and heard lots of different things about them. Just wanted to clarify.


----------



## Showtyme5 (Aug 6, 2009)

aka DaBigKahuna said:


> Nice post to help others out, repped.
> 
> Another company site that I've ordered from is cheaphumidors(dot)com. Check the imperfect section.
> 
> I've ordered two imperfect in the past and could not figure why they were imperfect for the life of me.


I second that. I ordered my first "imperfect" humi from them, received it yesterday and couldn't find ANYTHING wrong with it. No scratches, nicks, dents.......nothing.


----------

